# Treadmill motor without console.



## Wes (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi All.

I know "treadmill motor" it's been discussed already but I've decided to start a new thread because could't find anything like my problem with it before. To the point.
  [FONT=&amp]    Just recently friend of mine gave me a treadmill motor 220VDC /11.4A /3.5HP. with not working control board. Unfortunately no console. Just motor and MCB. So I even don't know what the treadmill brand is.  Motor control board (MCB) is marked :   [/FONT]

  TS-LCB3-08 2008.03.26. 

  What I did so far hoping to get it going?
Checked the brushes and tested the motor with 17vdc all's good. Replaced the blown power resistor (56K/5W) and big capacitor 470uF/400v. Tested the two IGBT's - G40N60 - good. Tested the rectifier - F30U60DN - good. Checked the voltage regulator 7812CT and 3 blue contactors (applying 12vdc to the coils) - ok. Paralel to them diodes 1N4004 - ok.
Where's problem, then. [FONT=&amp]Almost 0 voltage across motor pinouts Only 1.8vdc. [/FONT][FONT=&amp]
Didn't touched IGBT driver MC33153 and photocouplers PC817. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&amp]My worry is that MCB has been "locked" somehow and needs a signal form the console (upper board) to start it up. But as I said I dont have the treadmill console. I'm running out of ideas especially with my limited knowleadge of electronics. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&amp]Can anyone please tell me if I can run my motor just with its MCB, not having the console? Is any practical way to do it?[/FONT]
  [FONT=&amp]As you can see motor has plenty of power I’m hoping (still) to use it with my wood lathe. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&amp]Please see the pictures attached.[/FONT]


----------



## Chucketn (Oct 10, 2014)

Without a schematic or the rest of the console to trace wiring to the control board, you have a real battle ahead. My advise, if you can't find at least a schematic, is to purghase a controller for it. There are 3 things missing, the speed control input, usually a potentiometer, a safety lockout, usually a microswitch on the console activated by a plastic key, and the AC input to the control board.
Look for lables on the controller board that might give clues to where they connected.

Chuck


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 10, 2014)

you can but a PWM controller rated for 220 vdc 15 or 20 amps pretty cheaply from Ebay.


----------



## Inflight (Oct 10, 2014)

I think you need to connect your potentiometer to the 3-pin connector labeled (3) on the MCB.  Power the board up, then turn the pot all the way down, then slowly, all the way up.


----------



## Wes (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks guys for the prompt reply. Yes Chuck without the schematic [FONT=&quot]I am just flying blind. Don't know when but eventualy I'll find the rihgt one.
Cheers, Wes.
[/FONT]


----------

